# My Underage and Pregnant episode.



## danni94

I've had quite a few questions about this, so I've found somewhere you can watch it online, hopefully everyone can access it. I apologise for lack of makeup in most scenes, and my horrid 'Norfolk' accent. But here you go! (Obviously, I'm the one called Danielle, this episode I share with another girl)

https://www.tubeplus.me/player/1962699/Underage_and_Pregnant/season_3/episode_2/Danielle_and_Mollie/


----------



## amandapanda1

I was addicted to this show xD


----------



## Chezzz

I watched this when it first came out.. I loved this show!!! :happydance:


----------



## Muppet

I used to watch this, and I remember your episode now, im on my phone so can't watch it but googled the episode and it reminded me!:p Did you start wrestling again after LO was born?? X


----------



## bumblebeexo

Just watched it :thumbup:
Thanks for sharing, I don't think I'd ever be brave enough to go on TV :D


----------



## danni94

Muppet said:


> I used to watch this, and I remember your episode now, im on my phone so can't watch it but googled the episode and it reminded me!:p Did you start wrestling again after LO was born?? X

Yeah I did, only for a few months though as obviously I'm now pregnant again!


----------



## LittleAngel_x

I thought that was you in that episode.
When you and the FOB broke up and you went with that other guy, is he your current boyfriend now?
Sorry for being nosey.


----------



## pinkribbon

I've just watched this.. and now i have a sudden urge to watch all the episodes :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

I wanna watch it to see if I remember you, but the sound isn't working :nope:


----------



## ClairAye

Just flicked through with no sound and I remember watching this :)


----------



## danni94

LittleAngel_x said:


> I thought that was you in that episode.
> When you and the FOB broke up and you went with that other guy, is he your current boyfriend now?
> Sorry for being nosey.

Yeah, we're getting married next may and now live together :) its fine, I expected questions haha.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I remember watching :thumbup: glad you've gone on to be happy :flower:


----------



## LittleAngel_x

danni94 said:


> LittleAngel_x said:
> 
> 
> I thought that was you in that episode.
> When you and the FOB broke up and you went with that other guy, is he your current boyfriend now?
> Sorry for being nosey.
> 
> Yeah, we're getting married next may and now live together :) its fine, I expected questions haha.Click to expand...

Aww, im happy for you :)


----------



## Muppet

danni94 said:


> Yeah, we're getting married next may and now live together :) its fine, I expected questions haha.

Aw, congratulations! That's cute 
X


----------



## hunni12

What was it like being on tv? Cameras all in your face?


----------



## danni94

hunni12 said:


> What was it like being on tv? Cameras all in your face?

Annoying as hell! But, the girls were lovely, just annoying to be in that situation, especially when we filmed in public.


----------



## Quiche94

What made you want to go on tv? 
I dont think i could ever do it lol your so brave xx


----------



## Emma11511

Your dad's so cool! :) I wish my dad was a wrestler lol


----------



## Emma11511

I love your nan too. 'he's a nice chap'


----------



## o.o

never seen this show before but i like it haha 
so much better than 16&pregnant theres less drama :haha:


----------



## danni94

Quiche94 said:


> What made you want to go on tv?
> I dont think i could ever do it lol your so brave xx

I wanted to show people we're not all the same, make people proud.



Emma11511 said:


> Your dad's so cool! :) I wish my dad was a wrestler lol

It's pretty cool yeah, means he's away alot. I probably see him for about 3 days every 6 months.



Emma11511 said:


> I love your nan too. 'he's a nice chap'

My Nan's amazing, done so much for me.


----------



## TwilightAgain

I remember this episode. I was very impressed with how you handled things, especially with FOB being useless........seems you've found a good un though, congrats on the baby and engagement! :flow:


----------



## ChesMik4eva

I remember this episode and thinking your OH seemed like a really good guy. 

I got a bit sad when you started crying about not being able to give your daughter a family where her mum and dad were together but it looks and sounds like she's got a great father figure in your OH and a happy home is the most important thing. :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

I can't access the link. It won't work for me. I am using Safari on a Mac :dohh:


----------



## TwilightAgain

kittycat18 said:


> I can't access the link. It won't work for me. I am using Safari on a Mac :dohh:

Hmmmm, how strange. I am also on Safari on a Mac but it works for me. Its frustrating when something works for one person but not another :dohh:


----------



## lovemybabaa

i remeber this :)) x


----------

